# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tràng An đẹp hùng vĩ trên sóng CNN

## hantt.163

*Phong cảnh thiên nhiên tươi đẹp của Tràng An Ninh Bình đã được UBND  tỉnh Ninh Bình phối hợp với Bộ Văn hóa - Thể thao và Du lịch đưa lên  sóng CNN.
*

 
Ông Trịnh Xuân Hồng, Phó ban Tuyên giáo Tỉnh ủy Ninh Bình nói: Để thu  hút khách du lịch quốc tế tới Việt Nam nhiều hơn, Bộ VH-TT&DL và  UBND tỉnh Ninh Bình hợp tác chi trên 7 tỷ đồng quảng bá hình ảnh Quần  thể danh thắng Tràng An trên kênh CNN.

Thời lượng phát sóng với spot 30 giây, 180 lượt được thực hiện trong 1  tháng. CNN đã phát sóng từ tháng 4/2013 trên hệ sóng dành cho khán giả  Châu Âu.


 _Một góc Tràng An nhìn từ trên cao. Ảnh: CNN_ 
Ninh Bình là một trong ba trung tâm du lịch lớn của miền Bắc. Tốc độ  tăng trưởng của du lịch Ninh Nình được đánh giá cao dựa vào doanh thu  hàng năm. Trong năm 2008, doanh thu du lịch của tỉnh Ninh Bình đạt 162  tỷ đồng, tới 2012 đạt 780 tỷ đồng, tăng 381%.

Hàng năm, vào ngày 18 tháng 3 âm lịch, du khách thập phương nô nức về  đây dự lễ hội đền Trần và vãn cảnh Tràng An. Tương truyền, vua Trần Thái  Tông (1218 – 1277) về đây lập hành cung Nội Lâm (tức đền nằm trong  rừng), hay còn được gọi đền Trần.

Hơn 10 thế kỷ trôi qua nhưng những hình “long, li, quy, phượng” chạm  khắc tinh xảo mềm mại và sống động trên các hàng cột đá của ngôi đền vẫn  còn nguyên vẹn như xưa. Vào năm 1936 Ninh Bình tiếp tục cho sửa chữa  cải tạo đưa đền Trần từ chân núi lên ngọn núi. Lần sửa chữa này kéo dài  trong 30 năm. 

Trao đổi với phóng viên, ông Nguyễn Cao Tấn, Phó Giám đốc Ban quản lý  Quần thể danh thắng Tràng An cho biết, người dân Ninh Bình quen gọi đền  Trần là thần Núi. Bởi đền Trần ngự trên ngọn núi rất linh thiêng, không  chỉ chấn yểm chống giặc ngoại xâm, mà còn bảo vệ cảnh quan thiên nhiên  và con người nơi đây.

Những hình ảnh khắc họa cánh chim phượng tại đền Trần từ nghìn năm, và  nay, đàn chim phượng đó vẫn tồn tại tại chào đón các Nguyên thủ quốc gia  mỗi khi đến khu di tích này.

Ông Tấn cho biết thêm, Ninh Bình nỗ lực vận động, kêu gọi các tổ chức  quốc tế, cơ quan ngoại giao ủng hộ, giúp đỡ tỉnh Ninh Bình trong quá  trình đề nghị UNESCO xem xét công nhận Quần thể Danh thắng Tràng An là  di sản thế giới trong năm 2013.

(dulichvn)

----------


## wildrose

đẹp thía! tự hào quá

----------


## lovetravel

Cảnh quá đẹp luôn í

----------

